# Taming tips/advice



## Dinosaurs99 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey everyone, new to this site.

So I've bought a Colombian Tegu yesterday. About 16 inches I believe. He or she is already in its adult enclosure but I cut off a section inside to make it smaller. Substrate and humidity is perfect and has been burrowing. Haven't gotten it to eat yet but I would like advice on that too. 

So once I leave the tegu in for a week or 2, may I get some advice and tips on taming it down? How should I approach the tegu and stop it from being skittish? I understand why he or she does it, but I still want us to build a trusting relationship. Thanks.


----------



## rantology (Aug 31, 2020)

Highly recommend giving this video a looksie. Noteworthy tip is the clothing item trick - put a used piece of your clothing and your scent on it in their hide. Patience and persistence is key


----------



## Dylan koch (Sep 18, 2020)

Ya I used my dirty socks in the hide for all 4 of my current tegus! Have never had a Columbia one though. Heard they are alot more difficult and feisty. But a huge thing is DO NOT RUSH THINGS! Take it slow! A great way of bonding is feeding! At a young age should be feeding daily! If not using whole prey you need to use calcium supplements as tegus grow incredibly fast! Also a thing that helped me with bonding very quickly was baths. And taking out of enclosure to feed which you always should do to avoid impactions and prolapse. Also alot of Columbia tegus are wild caught so a vet visit might be needed to check for parasites! Where do you live and what is the weather currently like. Could be hiding a burrowing because it's getting ready to hibernate if Columbia tegus do brumate? Or could be because your temp isnt warm enough needs heat and uvb. But taking out to feed in a tubaware help me a ton with socializing and my tegus getting used to being held even if it was only for 30 seconds here and their. Also that helps them not associate you only with food and being aggressive in their cage. Feel free to ask me any questions through here or direct message


----------



## Chris & Stitches (Oct 13, 2020)

I wouldn’t look at is taming your tegu as much as just getting to know them, and I wouldn’t wait.open the enclosure and just do some digging around and move Little Rock’s around.they are very curious and social. When mine act skittish I put them under my legs and they love laying in a tight spot.Look up the bathtub trick as well.ive never had to do it, but it looks to me like a good exercise.


----------



## Debita (Oct 27, 2020)

rantology said:


> Highly recommend giving this video a looksie. Noteworthy tip is the clothing item trick - put a used piece of your clothing and your scent on it in their hide. Patience and persistence is key


Good video Rant....only thing I was thinking of specifically with Tegus, is that they don't like to lose their footing. If you're carelessly lifting your Tegu above your head, you might get whipped of seriously scratched. I can see doing it when they're young, but it isn't practical when they're adults at 4 ft. Makes sense to try it when they're babies, or sub-adult. It would be tough to try that with a 4 yr old you just bought! I like the overall premise. His approach in the video is right on for taming or settling a reptile. That should be required viewing before purchase!!!


----------

